# O Gauge Building Fronts / Store Fronts



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I’m looking for some 2 story O gauge store fronts that are somewhat realistic. I will probably go for Ameri-Town store fronts since they are the right size and the right price. I’ve looked around on line for other store fronts but haven’t really seen anything I like. Before I get the Ameri-Town fronts, I thought I would see if anyone here is aware of other alternatives.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Lehigh74 said:


> I’m looking for some 2 story O gauge store fronts that are somewhat realistic. I will probably go for Ameri-Town store fronts since they are the right size and the right price. I’ve looked around on line for other store fronts but haven’t really seen anything I like. Before I get the Ameri-Town fronts, I thought I would see if anyone here is aware of other alternatives.


Check our line at www.riverleafmodels.us.
We are a personalized store.

Andre.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

Lehigh74 said:


> I’m looking for some 2 story O gauge store fronts that are somewhat realistic. I thought I would see if anyone here is aware of other alternatives.


Before you do anything talk to Andre. (see above) He is truly the Master. To put it plainly:"You ain't seen nothing until you experienced Andre's works of art".


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks Andre. I’ve followed your stuff on the OGR forum and here on MTF. It is very nice stuff. I like it, but my wallet doesn’t.

BTW, your site appears to be down this morning


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

I agree with everyone about Andre's products. If you want another alternative try cardstock products. Very inexpensive and a different, interesting form of modeling. I use Cleaver products.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

If you only need building flats, you could check out this guy. 

http://www.empirerail.co/

The buildings are just fronts and only an inch or 2 deep.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Lehigh74 said:


> Thanks Andre. I’ve followed your stuff on the OGR forum and here on MTF. It is very nice stuff. I like it, but my wallet doesn’t.
> 
> BTW, your site appears to be down this morning


Thank you!
about prices well I am doing my best to keep them very low. for flats obviously is not the same price as the whole structure.
AG.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks guys. You have given me some options to consider…and some questions. I’m putting in a new street to display the die cast cars that Lee Willis made me buy. Here is the spot I am trying to fill. I want something to put in next to the station. The buildings need to be about 6” tall so they don’t block the view of the trains behind. The depth will be about 4”. I have 12” between the station steps and the bend and then another 14” to the girder bridge. 









I like the Ameri-Towne buildings because they are small town USA. Whenever I go someplace like Phoenixville, PA, that’s what I see. They also fit the spot I am trying to fill. They are 6” wide so four Ameri-Towne buildings fit right in. The Ameri-Towne store fronts are 9” tall so I’ll need to remove one floor to get my 6” height. They take a good bit of time to apply mortar, paint and assemble, but that’s part of the fun…until you are putting the third coat of Floquil on the windows and trying not to get any on the bricks. I wouldn’t mind trying something different or less common though.

The Empirerail buildings are interesting in that they are painted right on wood. They look like they would take minimal time to assemble. If I was after the theatrical fashion, I might go for them.

The Cleaver Models stuff looks really great and the price for a download is very attractive. Seems very convenient to download / print a file (no painting, just assembly). It’s hard to believe that card stock can look that good. I might just try one to see what it looks like. From reading the general instructions, it looks like assembly could take a lot of time, especially if you haven’t done card stock before.

Wood – Do the cleaver models products really look as good up close as they do on the web site? How much is involved in assembly?

Andre – The Murphy & Co. store and the Betty Lou’s tattoos, with a combined width of 11.5 inches, look like they will fit just right in one of the spots I am trying to fill. I’ll send you a PM with a few questions.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

Lehigh74 said:


> Thanks guys. You have given me some options to consider…and some questions. I’m putting in a new street to display the die cast cars that Lee Willis made me buy. Here is the spot I am trying to fill. I want something to put in next to the station. The buildings need to be about 6” tall so they don’t block the view of the trains behind. The depth will be about 4”. I have 12” between the station steps and the bend and then another 14” to the girder bridge.
> 
> View attachment 127441
> 
> ...


Lehigh74, Tom Murphy of Empirerails might be able to supply buildings that are deeper than 2" but you will need to contact him or talk to him at York. He will be in the Blue Hall, row E. table E-54 and on for about 5 tables.  There is no assembly in the buildings that I have seen, you just set them on your layout. Tom has some experience painting sets for theater and this shows in the buildings he produces. If you have specific buildings in mind, you might need to provide photographs.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Lehigh attached below is a Cleaver Models Chimney. I do not have a lot of experience with these products. They require very few tools. Card stock, color printer, Xacto knives, blades, glue, weathering powders and a narrow shaper to bend the product. 

I have seen some well done results by several people on this forum and I hope they will chime in. This is a very old modeling skill in our hobby. I do think it requires a learning curve. (Tutorials on Cleaver Models), It does take time but not more then any other model. The answer to your question is Yes! They look very nice up close. I have two open spaces for "Fronts" which I fully plan, in the future, to use cardstock and expand my modeling skills.

Good luck.


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

Lehigh74, Here's what I did yesterday to solve a problem I was having. I bought a used built house from a forum member for $15.00 because it had the exact window placement I was looking to duplicate. I just took the hack saw and cut off 2" for a front to go with an
Amer-Towne store front. This house had a garage and steps attached to it so lots of spare parts. Tucgary


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Very smart thinking!! Good use of resources. True kitbashing.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Lookin' good. I see you have an AFX(?) slot car track.


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

That's an Auto World Drag Strip plus. It's in my layout forum. Tucgary

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=45090


----------



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

Lehigh74... For a very low cost solution consider printing a building on your computer printer and mounting it to foam board.

It's quick and easy and you can make it as "3D" and as detailed as you like. It can even be temporary until you have the money to buy to buy a quality model.

Here is a building I made for my daughter's aquarium cars. I downloaded the pictures from this web site.
http://www.textures.com/

I cut out the garage doors and recessed them to help with the 3D look. I also built and overhang roof. The building is lighted with xmas lights behind various windows.

Pics below. Have Fun!
Ron


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks Ron. That’s another option I will look into. Not sure if I will use it for the store fronts I’m going to make, but even if I don’t, it looks like a great resource. I might just buy store fronts and try a brick image for the sides.

The aquarium building looks really nice. It must have taken a lot of skill and effort to go from 2D images to the aquarium.


----------



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

Lehigh74 said:


> Thanks Ron. That’s another option I will look into. Not sure if I will use it for the store fronts I’m going to make, but even if I don’t, it looks like a great resource. I might just buy store fronts and try a brick image for the sides.
> 
> The aquarium building looks really nice. It must have taken a lot of skill and effort to go from 2D images to the aquarium.


Skill? None needed. I'm not very creative. I can just see what others do and replicate. This was very simple.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

My Daughter works at the Georgia Aquarium. I'll have to ask her about having fish delivered by rail! Inside they do have some impressive high bay cranes!


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

Ron045: Looks great. Thanks for sharing the how to build details. Tucgary


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Ron045, that page is bookmarked! Nice site. I see practically everything there is free too.

Those buildings look good! I'm just starting to set my layout up, so this comes at an opportune time.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I ended up getting two of Andre’s gems and an Ameritown kit. The River Leaf Models were a bit intimidating at first because of the tiny / fragile bits. I’m still afraid to breath near the sign in front of Betty Lou’s. But those tiny bits are part of what makes them special. For the Ameritown kit, I made side walls using ¼” stock to look like structural concrete and inserted the plastic brick inserts.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice job, buildings look great.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice job on the buildings. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

Your buildings look great.:appl: I love Andre's Woolworth store. 
Tucgary


----------

